# HR20-100 really has RF issue



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

The day I got my HR20-100 as a replacement for my HR20-700 it was 100% worse at receiving RF signals from the same remote as the 700 was. The range was cut in half and it wouldn't respond to all button presses and sometimes when it responds it literally has a 2 second delay. 
This is a software issue I believe or at least if they are using the same code on the 700 as the 100 then whatever they changed in RF hardware between the two they need to update something on the 100 side.
The reason I think its fixable in software is that at one point this got so bad that the remote was hardly useable, I did a RBR and it was MUCH better yet still not approaching anywhere near how perfect it was on my 700. But the fact that I can do a reset and have it be better means something is going on in software. 

PLEASE can someone look at this issue...


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

The HR20-100 uses an external RF antenna that connects to the back. The HR20-700 uses an internal one. Do you have the external RF antenna connected?


----------



## trsmith (Sep 13, 2006)

I have had my HR20-100 for 3 months and the RF has never worked. The antenna is connected. Even the installer could not get it to work. Also, when we switched the HR20 to use RF, the IR remote quit working (we have 2 remotes, 1 IR and 1 with both IR and RF).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

trsmith, I think you should call and ask for a new unit, especially if it's within 90 days of your install.


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

I've had the issue as well....and even reported it on the CE forum when doing the single CE to the 100 that in turn turned into the national download.

The RF is almost to the point of being useless. Meanwhile I have an R-15 as well and it's happy as a clam on RF. Just the HR20-100 that's bad.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

trsmith said:


> I have had my HR20-100 for 3 months and the RF has never worked. The antenna is connected. Even the installer could not get it to work. Also, when we switched the HR20 to use RF, the IR remote quit working (we have 2 remotes, 1 IR and 1 with both IR and RF).


+1 on getting a replacement, however none of the HR series will do rf and ir at the same time..


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

What worked for me was getting a different remote. The RC34 that came the the HR20-100 was TERRIBLE. It was slow to respond and would take 3 or 4 keypresses for it to recognize just one.

I purchased the RC64RB from Directv and it was a night and day difference *for me*. The RC64RB works great in RF mode. The HR20-100 sees every key press just fine and it has worked from quite a ways away, as well(at least 20 ft or more).

I BOLDED the "for me" statement because it seems that the RC64RB does NOT fix the situation for all people. Others have tried it and it hasn't changed a thing for them. So it's up to you, whether you want to try the remote or not.


----------



## azentropy (Aug 22, 2006)

qubit said:


> The day I got my HR20-100 as a replacement for my HR20-700 it was 100% worse at receiving RF signals from the same remote as the 700 was. The range was cut in half and it wouldn't respond to all button presses and sometimes when it responds it literally has a 2 second delay.
> This is a software issue I believe or at least if they are using the same code on the 700 as the 100 then whatever they changed in RF hardware between the two they need to update something on the 100 side.
> The reason I think its fixable in software is that at one point this got so bad that the remote was hardly useable, I did a RBR and it was MUCH better yet still not approaching anywhere near how perfect it was on my 700. But the fact that I can do a reset and have it be better means something is going on in software.
> 
> PLEASE can someone look at this issue...


I had the same issue when a HR20-700 went bad and I was given a HR20-100 to replace it. I didn't want to have to swap out another, so I ended up switching rooms with the other HR20-700 I still had.

Afterwards I read on one of the threads that work worked for one person was to put a 10ft cable and then the antenna on the antenna outlet. I turned on RF on the HR20-100 and it works MUCH better.


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

yes I have the external ant connected. And I don't think its the rc34 as it works perfect with the 700. And again, after a RBR it is better just still not good at all. It is def something that can be "fixed" in their software I just don't think they've looked at it yet.


----------



## Mark_M (Oct 31, 2006)

qubit said:


> yes I have the external ant connected. And I don't think its the rc34 as it works perfect with the 700. And again, after a RBR it is better just still not good at all. It is def something that can be "fixed" in their software I just don't think they've looked at it yet.


I have the external antenna atached and have the same results as you with both rc32, rc34 & the 64 remote. Both my HR20-700 & HR20-100 are in my family room. I can contol the HR20-700 from anywhere in the house including upstairs bedrooms. The HR20-100 barely works with any of these remotes even when I am in the same room as the receiver. I got so frustrated with this that I switched the HR20-100 back to IR. This stinks because I already have the HR20-700 piped up to the upstairs bedrooms using an RF modulator and was planning to do the same with the HR20-100.


----------



## Mark_M (Oct 31, 2006)

azentropy said:


> I had the same issue when a HR20-700 went bad and I was given a HR20-100 to replace it. I didn't want to have to swap out another, so I ended up switching rooms with the other HR20-700 I still had.
> 
> Afterwards I read on one of the threads that work worked for one person was to put a 10ft cable and then the antenna on the antenna outlet. I turned on RF on the HR20-100 and it works MUCH better.


I haven't tried the 10ft cable extension on the antenna. I will have to give that a try and see if it helps.


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

This is horrible. what did D* change hardware wise for RF from the 700 to 100? besides the external antenna which seems to have the opposite effect.


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd like to see this solved as well. I've 'extended' my antenna by adding at 5 foot long coax cable but it still works very poorly. Poorly enough that the wife still pines for the old Tivo. The whole mpeg-2 to mpeg-4 conversion still doesn't resonate with her.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm not up on how the RF works itself, but is it possible to use a 3rd party RF remote with the HR20? I know with the Directv remote, you have to type in part of the receiver's card number, so I'm not sure how you would do that with something like a Harmony 890.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Chuck W said:


> I'm not up on how the RF works itself, but is it possible to use a 3rd party RF remote with the HR20? I know with the Directv remote, you have to type in part of the receiver's card number, so I'm not sure how you would do that with something like a Harmony 890.


No, ALL RF universal remotes only know one RF frequency, their own which they use to communicate with their RF basestations. They can only control IR components but use RF to do it from afar.


----------



## Mark_M (Oct 31, 2006)

qubit said:


> This is horrible. what did D* change hardware wise for RF from the 700 to 100? besides the external antenna which seems to have the opposite effect.


+1. Exactly - things with external antennas are always supposed to work beter than the same equipment with an internal antenna.


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

Is there any where to post this as a "bug" somewhere to help be sure D* looks at it?


----------



## sonicsi16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I also had problems with RF on my HR20-100. It was totally worthless and frustrating. Ended up switching back to IR and eventually got a Harmony remote.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

sonicsi16 said:


> I also had problems with RF on my HR20-100. It was totally worthless and frustrating. Ended up switching back to IR and eventually got a Harmony remote.


That's what I did. The Harmonies put out a much more powerful IR beam than the standard HR20 remote. Obviously, it can't go through a wall or cabinet, but the Harmony controls my ceiling mounted projector no matter where I aim it.

That said, I'm a happy camper--don't really like the HR20 remote at all, and of course, it sucks as a universal remote.

The RF function doesn't work acceptably on either of my two HR20's. This kind of issue exemplifies what is wrong with the HR20. Just not ready for prime time. How could they have missed something so obvious?????:nono2:


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

I'll be posting here once a day until fixed or confirmed from someone that it is in fact a problem they will be looking into...
thanks.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

qubit said:


> I'll be posting here once a day until fixed or confirmed from someone that it is in fact a problem they will be looking into...
> thanks.


I don't think that is a good idea. You are not talking to DirecTV here. You are crying in the wilderness as far as getting an issue such as this resolved. This is a discussion forum, and you have discussed this. You know that this is a "known" issue, so the forum has served its purpose.

If you had no issues with the 700 series, I would address this with DirecTV and demand that they replace your 100 with a 700 if they can't get your 100 to work properly.

The only likely outcome to posting the same complaint here on a daily basis is having the thread closed as you are no longer discussing anything. Beyond that, it is a waste of time.


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

ShiningBengal said:


> I don't think that is a good idea. You are not talking to DirecTV here. You are crying in the wilderness as far as getting an issue such as this resolved. This is a discussion forum, and you have discussed this. You know that this is a "known" issue, so the forum has served its purpose.
> 
> If you had no issues with the 700 series, I would address this with DirecTV and demand that they replace your 100 with a 700 if they can't get your 100 to work properly.
> 
> The only likely outcome to posting the same complaint here on a daily basis is having the thread closed as you are no longer discussing anything. Beyond that, it is a waste of time.


Directv is here. at least they are in the CE forum. even if they don't read this someone like earl might and make them aware of it. Thread won't get closed just because its a known issue. others who have the problem will be able to benefit from it and post their experience which could help D* solve it. Or believe that it is a software issue which they may not believe at this point.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

qubit said:


> Directv is here. at least they are in the CE forum. even if they don't read this someone like earl might and make them aware of it. Thread won't get closed just because its a known issue. others who have the problem will be able to benefit from it and post their experience which could help D* solve it. Or believe that it is a software issue which they may not believe at this point.


Don't believe this is the most productive way to get your resolution. Typically issues will "rise to the top" based on the severity of the issue and the responses from forum members. You "stomping your foot", and posting repeatedly with no new information, just to be heard, would not give a correct representation of the true problem. JMO...

Realistically, you have made a valid point. Do we know the root cause? No. Do we know the cost to implement a solution? No. Do we no the % of people that utilize this function and are having problems? No.

Simple cost/benefit analysis.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

qubit said:


> Directv is here. at least they are in the CE forum. even if they don't read this someone like earl might and make them aware of it. Thread won't get closed just because its a known issue. others who have the problem will be able to benefit from it and post their experience which could help D* solve it. Or believe that it is a software issue which they may not believe at this point.


I don't like to see threads closed when useful information is being posted and discussed.

Posting the same thing day after day will not get you any further towards a resolution of your issue. You've stated your issue, and unless you have more information to add, it's pretty pointless.


----------



## slumkid (Jul 9, 2007)

I've had the same issue since I got my unit about 6 weeks ago. I originally gave up on, figuring the IR was fine. But when I heard about the new remote possibly solving the problem, I gave it a try. The RF on the new remote works better, but it seems to be inconsistent. Its VERY aggravating when your fast-forwarding or rewinding a program, and then can't get it to stop at the right spot because the remote is not working.

It seems funny to me that I actually saw D* advertising this as a feature in Sound & Vision magazine when it doesn't work for a lot of people (of course, they were also showing a black HR20, which doesn't seem to exist either)

One thing I noticed is that the remote actually works a little better when I'm farther away. But not too far - there seems to be a sweet spot. 

I wonder if anybody has tried a RF attenuator. If anyone has one, please try it and let us know before I go out and buy one for no good reason (like the new remote)


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

My HR20-100s with the external antenna was also very slow responding to the remote in RF mode...unless I covered the front of the receiver or the remote. Then it would work fine. Since my receiver is in an open entertainment center I have to use it in IR mode now.


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

Yea I think everyone who has an HR20-100 who tries using it in RF mode will have a problem with it. The ONLY reasons this isn't being classified as "severe" (though it is for us using it) is that 
1. there aren't that many 100's out there yet compared to 700's 
2. of those out there there is even a smaller number actually using RF
3. Those who try RF and see how bad it works on this unit probably just switch back to IR without letting D* know anything about it as it's not worth the hassle. 

So that leaves the people on this forum as the type who would complain about the problem and have this thread stay near the top long enough for someone to notice it. I've seen countless issues cropping up only in the CE forum to have them fixed in the next CE release. So I think posting here is my best shot to get this issue heard and eventually resolved. If you think there is a better way I'll try it but calling and telling a CSR is a waste and I already emailed D* and got the typical canned response.


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have no problems with RF using the RC34 remote, but tons of problems when I try to use the RC24.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

qubit said:


> Yea I think everyone who has an HR20-100 who tries using it in RF mode will have a problem with it. The ONLY reasons this isn't being classified as "severe" (though it is for us using it) is that
> 1. there aren't that many 100's out there yet compared to 700's
> 2. of those out there there is even a smaller number actually using RF
> 3. Those who try RF and see how bad it works on this unit probably just switch back to IR without letting D* know anything about it as it's not worth the hassle.
> ...


Well, like I've posted before, what worked for me was changing remotes. Changing from the RC34 that came with my HR20-100 to the RC64RB made ALL the difference in the world. RF works perfectly for me with the RF64RB and my HR20-100.

The question and puzzling part is why did changing the remote work so well for me and not others(others have said changing the remote doesn't work).


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

code4code5 said:


> I have no problems with RF using the RC32 remote, but tons of problems when I try to use the RC24.


I use the backlit RC34RF remote. I'll try my original non backlit one and see if its any better. Still though all the remotes behaved the same way with the HR20-700 so...


----------



## MarkMac (Sep 4, 2006)

I have had RF issues with my HR20-100 since day one. The equipment in my room is in the rear, so RF (especially with a DVR) is crucial.

I called D* about a month ago, and they told me this is a known issue with the -100 and that they (the CSRs) have been instructed to do nothing since they don't have an answer for it. Very frustrating! I asked for a swap with a -700, but she said she couldn't do that.

She told me that it was expected that this would be fixed in an upcoming firmware release...but I'm not so sure about that. This seems more like a hardware issue.

I tried the coax extension for my antenna, and that did not help at all. I then tried one of my RC24s from one of my H20s, and that worked better than the RC34, but only by a little. I hope this is something D* will address, especially as the RF feature is used in their advertising!


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

*For those with rf problems on hr20-100...
Try rotating the external antenna upwards as high as you can!!*

When I turn mine horizontal, the remote is very flakey.
When I turn mine at a 45 degree angle upwards, the remote works fine.

45 degrees is the best that "I" can do for mine since the receiver is in a small cabinet and on top of a dvd player, but it "is enough" to make my rf mode work.

Give it a try guys.
Works for me now.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I have had the same problem with my HR20-100 but not on my R15. Today I found that if I covered the IR port it works much better. It is like it was responding to the IR and not the RF. Now I have much better range and a lot less missed keypresses. I need to do more testing to see if it is good as the R15.


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

I switched my receiver to IR then pulled batteries out of remote then redid RF config. (trying to do like a clean RF association). and it is better now, still not where the 700 was though.


----------



## 40yearfan (Aug 8, 2007)

I had a problem when I first switched my HR20-100 to RF. The RC64 remote only worked half the time. I kept switching back and forth between IR and RF and eventually the RF starting working and I haven't had a problem since. Once I got that working, I took an RC24 from an existing H20, changed it to RF and it works just as good as the 64. I have my antenna at a 45 degree position.


----------



## drmarq (Jun 20, 2007)

I, too have had problems with the HR20-100 remote in IR mode since day 1 of the installation. I can get a temporary resolution by re-programming the remote. This usually lasts until I turn the receiver off and then back on, after which I have to re-program once again. I tried leaving the receiver on all night, but it had no effect on the problem.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Guys, the problem with the RF remote on the -100 model is well-known by DTV. The problem was inadvertently caused by a recent software download, and DTV does have plans, from what I was told, to "hopefully" correct this issue in a future software upgrade.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

I hope you are correct Lord Vader. The -700 works perfectly for me, and the -100 RF functionality is poor. Of course, where my -100 is located, RF would be ideal. 

I could switch them....but I'll deal.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Check the model # of your -100's remote. Which one is it?


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

RC34 for both.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Try the RC64. I switched my HR20-100's RC34 to the RC64 and the difference was obvious. I'd call DirecTV and just tell them you've been having many problems with your remote--exaggerate if you must--and that you'd like the RC64 one as a replacement.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Guys, the problem with the RF remote on the -100 model is well-known by DTV. The problem was inadvertently caused by a recent software download, and DTV does have plans, from what I was told, to "hopefully" correct this issue in a future software upgrade.


I am curious.... who were you told this by... that it is a "well known" issue ?

DirecTV is concerned by the posts regarding the RF quality of the remotes/units ect... and do want to see any issues with it resolved.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The first person who informed me of this was a supervisor in the tech support dept. at DTV. To see if that was just BS or wrong information, I asked a friend of mine who works for D* as a service technician and installer--he's one of the more professional and more knowledgeable ones, it appears. I asked him if this was true, and he explained that the techs received info to this effect about the RF problem on the HR20-100s.


----------



## Sully (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm also having on again, off again issues with my HR20-100 in RF mode. It was working fine for quite awhile and then last night it started acting up again. I was having to hit keys over and over again before it would respond. I do hope that DTV is aware of this issue and that they are working to resolve it.

I also have an R15 that I use an RF mode. I am able to control it throughout my entire house without any issues.


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Try the RC64. I switched my HR20-100's RC34 to the RC64 and the difference was obvious. I'd call DirecTV and just tell them you've been having many problems with your remote--exaggerate if you must--and that you'd like the RC64 one as a replacement.


I don't think I'd have to exaggerate but I didn't even know there was an RC64. Is that shipping with new receivers now or just separate order only?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The RC64 came with my two HR20-700s. The RC34 came with my HR20-100.


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

I'd want the backlit one anyway. My rooms are frequently dim enough to not see the buttons good. I don't think I can order from their site yet, just looked. I think the RC64RB? is the one I'd need but not sure.

edit: oh but an RC32 came with my 700 when I first got it so maybe they will start the 64 in the 100's too? I don't see why they'd ship different remotes for really the same receiver...


----------



## MarkMac (Sep 4, 2006)

I just called DirecTV about this issue, again, and after being on hold for few minutes the CSR informed me that the issue has been cleared up with newer HR20s, and that they are going to ship me a new HR20 to swap with the old one. Now, I don't know whether it's a -100 or a -700 that they're sending, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

MarkMac said:


> I just called DirecTV about this issue, again, and after being on hold for few minutes the CSR informed me that the issue has been cleared up with newer HR20s, and that they are going to ship me a new HR20 to swap with the old one. Now, I don't know whether it's a -100 or a -700 that they're sending, but we'll see what happens.


it'd be funny if they sent you a 700. They could fix my problem by sending a 700 to me. But still why does the 100 one act so poorly?


----------



## Sparks (Jul 11, 2007)

I had the RF problem with my -100 model after my initial install about a month ago. I bought the RC32RF And RC64RF remotes and they only worked from about 5 feet away at best. I tried all the different things I read in this forum as well as others, such as pointing the antenna straight, at 45 degree angles, making an extender for the antenna, hold it and stand on one foot  ...everything and it still didn't work. Called support and they sent me a -700 (didn't ask for it specifically) and it works great.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

For those who were sent a -700 as a replacement for the -100, how did it arrive? Did an installer bring it or was it shipped via UPS or something? Just curious.


----------



## MarkMac (Sep 4, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> For those who were sent a -700 as a replacement for the -100, how did it arrive? Did an installer bring it or was it shipped via UPS or something? Just curious.


I don't know whether I am getting a -700 or -100, but the CSR said they would ship it to me with a return FedEx label to send the old one back to them.

...no installer


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

No installer. It comes FedEx. They include a shipping label for returning the old HR20. All you need is tape to seal up the box and a phone to call FedEx to schedule a pickup. E-mail D* and they will provide you a tracking number so you can track your package so you'll know when it will arrive. Also if your like me put aside some extra time to watch all the shows you have on you old DVR before sending it back.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I imagine they'll want it back soon--30 days would be my guess--or they'll ding you for it.


----------



## Sparks (Jul 11, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> For those who were sent a -700 as a replacement for the -100, how did it arrive? Did an installer bring it or was it shipped via UPS or something? Just curious.


Mine was FedEx.


----------



## Sparks (Jul 11, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> I imagine they'll want it back soon--30 days would be my guess--or they'll ding you for it.


I think you had to ship it back within 7 days or you would be charged for the new unit. I boxed it back up and dropped it off at a FedEx location I pass on the way to work. I kept all the cable and the IR remote.


----------



## Sully (Dec 5, 2005)

So, I can really call up DirecTV, tell them I'm having trouble using my remote in RF mode with my HR20-100, and they'll send me a new HR20? Will DirecTV know what I'm talking about?


----------



## MarkMac (Sep 4, 2006)

Just received my replacement HR20...it's a -700  

By the way, I didn't know FedEx Home Delivery delivered on Sat!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

FedEx Express (separate company) does not, unless you pay a premium. FedEx Home Delivery does, at no extra cost.


----------



## al2 (Aug 27, 2007)

I've had this problem since my install 8 days ago.  HR20-100 receiver with RC64R remote. I read all the threads here and decided to try something.

I removed the junk batteries that came with the remote and replaced them. Wow :eek2: it now is working much better  Anyone else try new batteries?


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

Yes. Made no difference whatever in my case. I'm sure many others tried replacing the batteries before posting their complaints here. 

I really doubt, given the number of posters who have had problems with the RF mode on their remotes, that discharged (or simply bad) batteries were the root of the problem in the majority of cases.


----------



## Sully (Dec 5, 2005)

If I call DirecTV and tell them I'm having an RF problem with my HR20-100, will they say "yes we know about that, we'll send you a replacement right away"? Or will they act like they don't know anything and have me go through the reboot cycle?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Tell them you've done all you could, including resets, etc. and that you're very unhappy with its performance.


----------



## Sully (Dec 5, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Tell them you've done all you could, including resets, etc. and that you're very unhappy with its performance.


Thanks Lord Vader. I'll give it a try...


----------



## Sully (Dec 5, 2005)

Sully said:


> Thanks Lord Vader. I'll give it a try...


Well, I called DirecTV and didn't have any luck. The CSR I talked to said that the RF issue was a known problem with the HD non-DVR, but not the HD DVR. The best they could do was to send me out a new remote and antennae. I'm sure that won't solve the problem, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

If that doesn't work, then tell them you wish to cancel your service because they are not fulfilling _their _ end of the bargain by providing you a unit that properly works.


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

In some of my troubleshooting, I'm not convinced its a range/signal issue over maybe purely a receiver problem. I say this because sometimes I'll hit a button and wait two full seconds, then hit it again and then 2 seconds later bother buttons execute on the receiver. Makes me wonder if the range and signal etc are just as good as the 700 but for some reason this box isn't processes those requests as quick. 
It would make sense since moving the antenna or changing remotes etc doesn't help.


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

Still waiting, watching, hoping....


----------



## MarkMac (Sep 4, 2006)

I hooked up my HR20-700 last night, and the RF works perfectly (throughout the room). The HR20-100 is on it's way back to Directv now.


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

I had reason to believe they were looking into the issue but if I don't hear anything over the next couple weeks I'll call up and request a 700 swap for my 100.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Jan 24, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> I imagine they'll want it back soon--30 days would be my guess--or they'll ding you for it.


 It's a good deal less than 30 days. I think it is a week, but no more than 10 days.


----------



## MarkMac (Sep 4, 2006)

ShiningBengal said:


> It's a good deal less than 30 days. I think it is a week, but no more than 10 days.


The paperwork I received with my replacement box said the old box needed to be returned within 7 days to avoid a $470 charge.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

MarkMac said:


> The paperwork I received with my replacement box said the old box needed to be returned within 7 days to avoid a $470 charge.


That is just what my replacements said. Return it in 7 days or get charged $470. I have sent a few of them back. I have sent them without the remote or cables and sent them with the remote and cables. They don't seem to care about the remotes or cables.

If your a little late returning it and youf billing cycle doesn't come up too soon after you return the DVR. You may or may not see a charge on your bill with a credit.

The most important thing to do is write down your Fedex tracking number before you ship it to D*. I have called them asking about the tracking number and they did not have that information. Fedex is great most of the time. Still it is better to be able to track that package so you know when D* gets it. Even after they get it, it can take a few days for the CSR's to know it.

The first HR20-100 I got as a replacement for a HR20-700 didn't come with an antenna for the RF mode. I used the RF mode all the time on the 700. They sent me a free RC64R remote kit that came with the antenna. The RC64R worked much better than the standard remote they sent with the HR20-100. Still it doesn't work that great compared to the HR20-700 in RF mode. I no longer use the RF mode.

If it was really important to me I would make a longer antenna to see if that would help.


----------



## bigpro (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm having the same problem as everyone. 
My 700 went bad and they sent me out a 100. When I figured out that it needed an antenna, I called and literally had to *force* them to send me an antenna. They wanted me to go to Radio Shack to buy one! Finally I had to raise my voice to get them to send me one.
It's marginal at best. So I called and wanted a 700. I mean, that's what I PAID for, why shouldn't I get it? No dice.
I'm going to toy with it for awhile and hope for a CE or something that works. D* doesn't realize how important this is to the few of us that REALLY REALLY need RF because our set-up relies on it. Sometimes I want to use the remote to bash my head in I get so frustrated. It'd probably work for that, at least.


----------



## bigpro (Aug 25, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am curious.... who were you told this by... that it is a "well known" issue ?
> 
> DirecTV is concerned by the posts regarding the RF quality of the remotes/units ect... and do want to see any issues with it resolved.


Have you heard anything about this, Earl?


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

Just posting to let everyone know this is still a problem, and its annoying to say the least.


----------



## dwlevy (Sep 4, 2007)

I have an HR20-100S that was manufactured in April 2007 that I just switched to RF so I could control it in the next room (antenna is on and completely unobstructed, unit is right near the doorway and sitting about 12 feet from couch in the next room). IR has always worked fine, RF works like crap. Sometimes the button presses are registered, sometimes not. Doesn't even work that well in the same room.

I just received a second HR20-100S last week. It was manufactured in August 2007. Same thing... RF range sucks. The CSR that claims that newer units have been fixed seems to have been misinformed.

I hope DirecTV can fix this soon.


----------



## pendragn (Aug 20, 2007)

Those of you that have gotten RM64Rs from DirecTV, how much did they cost? I'd like to get a second one, the RF works great for me. The best I could find in stores was the plain old RM64 and it only does IR.

tk


----------



## MarkMac (Sep 4, 2006)

dwlevy said:


> I have an HR20-100S that was manufactured in April 2007 that I just switched to RF so I could control it in the next room (antenna is on and completely unobstructed, unit is right near the doorway and sitting about 12 feet from couch in the next room). IR has always worked fine, RF works like crap. Sometimes the button presses are registered, sometimes not. Doesn't even work that well in the same room.
> 
> I just received a second HR20-100S last week. It was manufactured in August 2007. Same thing... RF range sucks. The CSR that claims that newer units have been fixed seems to have been misinformed.
> 
> I hope DirecTV can fix this soon.


I'd call Directv, again, and explain the issue you are having. They replaced my HR20-100 with a -700...no questions asked. I think it's just CSR roulette.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

My HR20-100 that was installed Tuesday came with an RC64R, RF is no better, it works great with my R15-300 and HR20-700, I also have an RC64RB that I use in the bedroom and same results.

One odity is that if I cover the IR on the remote itself, RF works great... not a big deal right now so just going to wait it out I guess. The antenna is installed on the unit and is at about a 30 to 45 degree angle, but that is as much as the entertainment center will allow it to go up.


----------



## vetrev (Sep 1, 2007)

I've had nothing but problems with my RF too. I had to press the buttons three times before I'd get a response. I tried everything. I put the antenna in every position possible. I used a short length of coax cable to move the antenna out from behind the receiver. (D* recommended this on their forum.) I put new batteries in my remote (an RC34 with an FCC sticker). I even covered the IR port on the front of the receiver with electrical tape. Finally, I had to give up and go back to IR mode, which is irritating because I want to be able to control the unit from my dining room table. Do you think it's worth a call to D* or will the issue be resolved an in upcoming software update? [Another irritating thing is that Game Lounge won't work on the HR20-100, and I like to play solitaire.]:nono2:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I complained enough that they're sending me an HR20-700 (so they say) to replace the HR20-100, which I'm to return.


----------



## dwlevy (Sep 4, 2007)

MarkMac said:


> I'd call Directv, again, and explain the issue you are having. They replaced my HR20-100 with a -700...no questions asked. I think it's just CSR roulette.


I'll give it a try, thanks for the suggestion. Although, I don't think I have to worry about it anymore. My HR20-100 wouldn't power on this morning. I called D* and they transferred me to the Advanced Hardware Protection Division has I have that plan. They got my HR20 up and running again, but during the course of the conversation, the rep told me that she wanted to transfer me to the installation department after she was finished with my box as I was eligible for a free HR20 to replace my HR10-250.

I told her that I had just gotten one for $19.95 about a week ago and she said that didn't really matter. Besides, she said what do I have to lose by asking? She transferred me and low and behold I have another unit shipping to me for free. Not even shipping and handling charges.

I asked the rep if they could send me an HR20-700 this time and he said they couldn't promise a specific box. He said it might even be an HR21. I'd just have to wait and see.


----------



## Cordill (Jun 22, 2007)

Called on Monday and now on Thursday I am watching a 700. This sure did fix the problem lol


----------



## MarkMac (Sep 4, 2006)

Cordill said:


> Called on Monday and now on Thursday I am watching a 700. This sure did fix the problem lol


Good move! Enjoy the RF on your -700. I know I am!


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind: CSRs cannot guarantee you specific model. They cannot guarantee you new (as opposed to refurb) receiver either. I ordered a replacement and got same model HR20-100. I just put it back in the same prepaid box and shipped where it came from. The only guaranteed way to get HR20-700 is to go to a retailer where you can physically see the model number. Best Buy and such.

Another solution to the problem is buying third party RF transmitter such as Powermid. I was using it for awhile but range seems to be too short. Also you have to point at a certain angle. 

Finally I switched back to DirecTV remote and tried different models. RC64R actually does a great job. Not perfect but good enough to eliminate frustration from non responding buttons. Keep in mind that RC64 and RC64R are different models, the first one wont work. RC34, 24 or 32 are bad if work at all. Agree with all the above posts. Seems like problem is common and should be addressed by DirecTV.

Most people dont use or dont know about RF therefore not too many complaints to customer service. When I install I dont even mention RF. Few times I changed IR to RF I actually had to go back because people couldnt switch channels. Free service calls. 

It seems like a small problem and maybe people should get a life since there are bunch of receivers that dont support RF but the difference is that when you get a basic receiv you put it on top or underneath your basic TV. When I buy a flat screen HD TV I try to hang it on the wall and hide all the wires, cables and receivers. So with HD TV and receiver this is crucial. One would hope people at Directv would understand and care.


----------



## funners (Aug 26, 2007)

trsmith said:


> I have had my HR20-100 for 3 months and the RF has never worked. The antenna is connected. Even the installer could not get it to work. Also, when we switched the HR20 to use RF, the IR remote quit working (we have 2 remotes, 1 IR and 1 with both IR and RF).


The hr20 only works in either RF or IR mode not both. I had a hard time to getting my started....I kept messing with the antenna and it finally took and i've had no problems with mine at all since changing over.....what model remote do you have???

hr20-100 with a rc64r remote here


----------



## Ein (Sep 3, 2007)

The RF works, but not the most responsive. Some times it will take a few extra pushes to get the result. I'm actually using it on the H20.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Just got my 2nd HR20 this past Tuesday and it is a -100. It replaced an H20 in our bedroom. We were using RF on the H20 because of where the receiver is located in the TV stand -- it's fairly low and the IR on the H20 didn't respond to IR very well unless it had a clear line of sight to the receiver. Tried using RF with the new HR20-100 and found it doesn't work well at all. Was actually sitting in the floor right next to the receiver and couldn't get the program guide off of the screen. Finally got it to respond and went back to IR. I think the IR response on the HR20-100 is better than the H20 that we had. Dont' have to have clear line of sight to use it from the bed -- can actually point the remote to one of the walls or the ceiling and the signal seems to bounce off and get to the HR20-100. Wouldn't do that with the H20, that's why we were using Rf with it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

ironwood said:


> One thing to keep in mind: CSRs cannot guarantee you specific model. They cannot guarantee you new (as opposed to refurb) receiver either. I ordered a replacement and got same model HR20-100. I just put it back in the same prepaid box and shipped where it came from. The only guaranteed way to get HR20-700 is to go to a retailer where you can physically see the model number. Best Buy and such.


Indeed. I had them replace my HR20-100 and specifically asked the CSR to note my request for an HR20-700. I did receive the -700 as a replacement as requested, but it was a refurb that so far seems fine.


----------

